# Some pictures of my 990!



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Showcasing my upgraded grill and hood protection systems from tractor beam labratories. Both can withstand a 44 magnum bullet and still keep coming at you!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Doing service work on our 316.


----------



## Rustyrat (Jun 24, 2010)

*Nice Hood*

Beam,
Nice hood. I have wheel envy. I just bought a 990 with the 28" rims and I want the 24" ones.


----------



## Rustyrat (Jun 24, 2010)

*Rear hydraulics on 990*

Beam,
The 990 I am buying has an 8B backhoe on it. When I take it off does something go in the hydraulics that are left on the tractor so that a loop is complete or are there just plugs?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

You just unhook the lines. You should put the rubber plugs in to keep dirt and moisture out of the couplers. Otherwise, no need to plug them, they self seal up from hydraulics.


----------



## NHboy (Mar 12, 2014)

TB beautiful 990 a strait 40 horse collar shift man your lucky


----------

